# Muskie lure painting



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)




----------



## Earthworms (Dec 15, 2014)

Nice work


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

What length do you make the lures for muskie? Also, what brand airbrush do you use?


----------



## $diesel$ (Aug 3, 2018)

Real nice job, Ducks.


----------



## Ðe§perado™ (Apr 15, 2004)

Nice craftsmanship!


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

OptOutside440 said:


> What length do you make the lures for muskie? Also, what brand airbrush do you use?


Opt
I make various types of lures
Usually they are around 4” to 12”
The 1st and 2nd pictures are baits I have made the other pics are of baits I repainted
I use an Iwata eclipse gravity feed


----------



## OptOutside440 (Feb 3, 2019)

Thanks duck, I have been researching and it seems like Iwata is the way to go and after seeing your craftsmanship with these lures I will pull the trigger on one. Can you recommend a compressor for it because on Amazon they have some Iwata packaged with a Master compressor.


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

OptOutside440 said:


> Thanks duck, I have been researching and it seems like Iwata is the way to go and after seeing your craftsmanship with these lures I will pull the trigger on one. Can you recommend a compressor for it because on Amazon they have some Iwata packaged with a Master compressor.


I use a California air compressor quietest you will hear I paint in my basement


----------



## meisty66 (Jul 14, 2015)

Those nils look great!

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

Thanks


meisty66 said:


> Those nils look great!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk[/QUOT
> Thanks


----------



## Fishinguy92 (Mar 11, 2019)

I have the cheap master compressor off amazon it works great for me with my iwata airbrush

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------

